# April Acquisitions



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

I'll kick it off this month.

My local DSW had these Eastlands marked down to about $45. The leather seems pretty decent; better than the current LLB offerings, I'd wager...


----------



## smujd (Mar 18, 2008)

Two belts from Naragansett Leather:

Oyster buckle on a brown strap
Rifle sling belt

The quality of the leather and workmanship cannot be overstated. Prices are quite low, too. Only caveat is to make sure and use the sizing instructions on the website--I ended up ordering 2" longer than my usual belts, but the fit is perfect.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

I missed out on this last year, so when I saw it, I had to snatch it up.










Brian


----------



## brantley11 (Mar 31, 2009)

Won last night on ebay and I hope they are as aweseome as I think they will be.


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

vwguy said:


> I missed out on this last year, so when I saw it, I had to snatch it up


I like this shirt. Is it this? https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...e=#https://www.brooksbrothers.com/men.process

Couldn't find the exact pattern you have there


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

^ They might be outlet-only. I saw them in Williamsburg.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

It looks like it was the regular fit, and that seems to be discontinued.

An old referrer:
https://svpply.com/item/370245/Regular_Fit_Supima_Oxford_with (It links back to a "no longer available" page).

Answers: https://answers.brooksbrothers.com/answers/8103/product/1528009/questions.htm?sort=recentq
Reviews: https://reviews.brooksbrothers.com/8103/1528009/reviews.htm


----------



## phyrpowr (Aug 30, 2009)

AE Leeds in shell cordovan, surprisingly lightweight, and comfortable out of the box, sale price too!


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Darn. Thanks for the info guys. I might go outlet hunting this weekend haha.


----------



## Miket61 (Mar 1, 2008)

From late September 18, 2010 until April 2, 2012, I purchased five white dress shirts (three Brooks no-iron, one New England Shirt Company, one J. Press) and a few pairs of socks.

In the last week I bought a pair of black Peal & Co. cap-toes (direct from Brooks) and a very conservative Sulka tie from eBay.


----------



## Ari (Oct 30, 2010)

*Custom Venetians from Rancourt*

Beautiful pair of hand-stitched Venetians in Mimosa brown calf from Rancourt! Custom made to my specs, including choice of sole, stitched by hand in Lewiston, Maine and delivered to my door in less than two weeks.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

brantley11 said:


> Won last night on ebay and I hope they are as aweseome as I think they will be.


Hope you got measurements of the opening. My father and I both have zephyrs (basically the same boot with a zip-side) for bird hunting and we wear the same shoe size. But, I am immediately aware of it when I put his on by accident. His chicken leg-sized boots don't fit my mondo-sized calves.

Otherwise, they are, hands down, absolutely the most comfortable shoe I've ever owned. I opted for whatever the light weight/air vibram sole is, and they are super comfortable and very light considering the heavy-duty build.


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

Harley of Scotland crewneck in jewel from Bahles of Sutton Bay


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Found this fantastic emblematic today - at a thrift that usually comes up bone dry.


----------



## vwguy (Jul 23, 2004)

Topsider said:


> ^ They might be outlet-only. I saw them in Williamsburg.


Correct, I got mine from the outlet, the ones on the site are different. Madras elbow patches!?

Brian


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

vwguy said:


> Correct, I got mine from the outlet, the ones on the site are different. Madras elbow patches!?


Yeah, I know. That's just weird. I'd much rather have the outlet version.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

The fact that the "outlet version" was online for a time indicates it wasn't destined for the outlet, but the other cuts are all elbow patched. You would think the regular cut would be the same, so perhaps the non-elbow version is from a season farther back?


----------



## M Go Crimson (Aug 20, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Yeah, I know. That's just weird. I'd much rather have the outlet version.


 Super weird. Going to call the Leesburg and Queenstown outlets tomorrow to see if they have any there. Hopefully they come in Slim fit as well.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

If they do, then it has to be past season stuff.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

^^Wow, Art that's a freakin' awesome tie


----------



## C. Sharp (Dec 18, 2008)

There are two similar ones up on ebay if your interested.



leisureclass said:


> ^^Wow, Art that's a freakin' awesome tie


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

AE Shell MacNeil
AE Shell Grayson
Brooks 3B blazer
Wilson Staff fg-62 forged blades custom ordered
5 Gitman shirts
Wayfarers


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Upping the belt game.









Sid Mashburn Brass Buckle









Narragansett Leathers Brass O Ring Belt (the one on the bottom)


----------



## Thom Browne's Schooldays (Jul 29, 2007)

C. Sharp said:


> There are two similar ones up on ebay if your interested.


These aren't the ties you're looking for.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

Good tie haul this weekend. Plus, I found a couple of local ties, always cool.










Dayton, OH stripe by a local shop.









Two Cedarville university ties in the bunch.

Trip - Very cool belt.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Cedarville! I had some friends that graduated from there.


----------



## utahbob (Jul 16, 2009)

I just picked up a Brooks Brother's Madison 1818 blazer on ebay for $37 and the tailoring cost $50. Not bad.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/818/1000877f.jpg/
I pick up these chinos at the LL Bean out let for $20.
https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/407/1000878g.jpg/
I will be in a week or two heading over to the Barbour HQ and outlet store just like Muffy did since it down the road from me.


----------



## srivats (Jul 29, 2008)

Suede NATO straps (from the other forum).


----------



## dkoernert (May 31, 2011)

srivats said:


> Suede NATO straps (from the other forum).


Those look sweet, might need to snag one.


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I've picked up a bunch of 17 x 33 shirts from eBay and the Exchange as a recent weight gain has resulted in an unhappy situation with the bazillion 16.5 x 33 shirts I own.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'd draw a line in the sand half an inch away, but only if your arms are getting longer too.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Cordovan Leeds on sale:


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Two packages from Brooks Brothers arrvied today. For once I actually took time to photograph everything.

Brooks Brothers Alden unlined LHS











Rancourt pinch penny











Anyone else find BB polos pretty short in length?







3/2 sack ofc.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

zightx said:


> Two packages from Brooks Brothers arrvied today. For once I actually took time to photograph everything.


Damn...did you win the lottery or something? Awesome haul.



> Rancourt pinch penny


Oh, yes...they will be mine.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm breathing kinda heavy now. A cold shower awaits.


----------



## leisureclass (Jan 31, 2011)

Yellow Mercer and Sons OCBD in my size - at a thrift just now - Both my first yellow OCBD and my first Mercer. I'm very excited, it's the opposite of Blues today.


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

For my first wish I'd like to have everything highlighted from this bb catalogue....
Zightx, can you provide the details on that madras plaid jewel toned button down, I can't seem to find it online.


----------



## zightx (Jul 10, 2011)

Topsider said:


> Damn...did you win the lottery or something? Awesome haul.


Haha, I wish I had after this purchase... But most shirts and the blazer was bought earlier and just exchanged for a different size. The rest of the things were bought at BB's 30% sale, the shoes weren't in stock at that time, that's why they arrvied now.



mr.v said:


> For my first wish I'd like to have everything highlighted from this bb catalogue....
> Zightx, can you provide the details on that madras plaid jewel toned button down, I can't seem to find it online.


https://www.brooksbrothers.com/IWCa...t_Id=1&Section_Id=297&Product_Id=1669931#null


----------



## mr.v (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you, great looking shirts.


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Picked up these two beauties at the BB outlet today. Ancient madder ascot / cravat. Incredible deal.

https://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/543/dsc06614h.jpg/


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

^ Very nice. The sort of thing I'd love to have in the wardrobe but I have no idea when I'd wear them.


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

I thought I might win the month with 2 pair shells, a BB sack blazer, and a new set of forged blades but zightx came on strong.

Also picked up some AE Double Eagle golf shoes.


----------



## ArtVandalay (Apr 29, 2010)

Trip English said:


> ^ Very nice. The sort of thing I'd love to have in the wardrobe but I have no idea when I'd wear them.


Have you learned nothing from WASP 101's Richard?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

He kicked me out of his drawing room and bade me never return. I was so mortified I almost tripped over his Irish Setter, Duke.


----------



## oxford cloth button down (Jan 1, 2012)

More fun socks from target!

Trip - HAHA


----------



## 32rollandrock (May 1, 2008)

I have a pair of these, but I have to give Trip and his anti-sock stance some props: These sag too easily, unlike my other Targyles, and so the effect of the hounds is lost by mid-morning.



oxford cloth button down said:


> More fun socks from target!
> 
> Trip - HAHA


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

This'll kill 'em at the gym.


----------



## mjo_1 (Oct 2, 2007)

Green3 said:


> and a new set of forged blades but zightx came on strong.


Sounds nice...what did you get? I got a set of Ping G15s as an early graduation gift a couple of weeks ago. They're pretty much the opposite of a blade, but I'm certainly no low handicapper (yet).


----------



## Green3 (Apr 8, 2008)

mjo_1 said:


> Sounds nice...what did you get? I got a set of Ping G15s as an early graduation gift a couple of weeks ago. They're pretty much the opposite of a blade, but I'm certainly no low handicapper (yet).


Wilson Staff FG-62. Replacing Titleist 690 MB. I have played Titleist for about 15 years or so but the Wilson really caught my eye.

Pings are great clubs. They suit just about every player.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Some bow ties from the cordial churchman:








g.tapatalk.com/55e166a0-80b1-9878.jpg[/IMG]

Took my new AE Leeds (whom btw have to be considered as the 57 Chevy of shoes) to a local shoemaker to apply topys who told me that with JR soles and cordovan uppers I could probably use those shoes for the rest of my life. That's nice...


----------



## Walter Denton (Sep 11, 2011)

I was seduced by a recent 30% off sale at Lands' End - four polos and my first pair of Madras shorts.


----------



## dorji (Feb 18, 2010)

Bjorn said:


> Some bow ties from the cordial churchman:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice gets from a cordial churchman fan. Enjoy your new shoes! Brush em up good.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Walter Denton said:


> I was seduced by a recent 30% off sale at Lands' End - four polos and my first pair of Madras shorts.


I wonder what you would have done if "seduced" by their older _better_ codes. :devil:


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

dorji said:


> Nice gets from a cordial churchman fan. Enjoy your new shoes! Brush em up good.


Will do!


----------



## rbstc123 (Jun 13, 2007)

Trip English said:


> ^ Very nice. The sort of thing I'd love to have in the wardrobe but I have no idea when I'd wear them.


Same here. These may be worn 3-5 times a year at most. They are definitely limited to Fall/Winter IMO. I plan to wear them on the weekends or a night out with the wife. These must be worn with a large dose of swagger. But not too much!


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

*The colors maaaaaan*

A few light shirts from sbdivemaster via the exchange, sending off a few belts to LM for shortening, the following NATO straps:































and this madras jacket from JAB (It's India-made) for $48:










It looks a lot less washed out than in this picture. The white is creamy and the blues and green are stronger while the red remains prominent.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Strolling around the outlet mall during lunch yesterday, a pass through Brooks Brothers yielded two knit polos from their Country Club, St. Andrews Links collection (a blue and a white micro-stripe) and at a 70% discount off the retail prices. Also picked up a Brooks Stripe tie in red, white and blue, originally priced at $115, discounted to $20! Should be fun wear during the upcoming July 4th celebrations?


----------



## Sree (Jan 1, 2012)

Just received my 3rd Alden: NEW black calfskin perforated captoe size 8.5D. $289 plus shipping from Ebay. Fits well after trying it on today. I will wear it with my suits.

So far my dress shoe collection (built up over the last 18 months) consists of:
1. BB Alden cordovan shell wingtips in color 8
2. Alden burnished tan calfskin perforated captoe boots
3. Alden black calfskin perforated captoe (above)

I will wear these in rotation during the workweek.

That's it for a while now. No more shoe buying, so I can rest my wallet.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

Sree said:


> Just received my 3rd Alden: NEW black calfskin perforated captoe size 8.5D. $289 plus shipping from Ebay. Fits well after trying it on today. I will wear it with my suits.
> 
> So far my dress shoe collection (built up over the last 18 months) consists of:
> 1. BB Alden cordovan shell wingtips in color 8
> ...


enjoy wearing! consider using the mac method
you should be aware that aldens are addictive


----------



## Bandit44 (Oct 1, 2010)

Finally bought a pair of Strawfuts. Breaking them in today.


----------



## phippstx (Jul 7, 2009)

Won this eBay auction, and the shoes arrived yesterday. They fit great. 



Looking forward to cleaning them up this weekend, although I probably won't have an occasion to wear them to for a while. How old is the Austin model?


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Less than $9 total, but had to walk out with a pink bag.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Some beautiful acquisitions here, guys.

Got a couple pairs of footwear... unfortunately they both need to be sent back or exchanged. A pair of New Balance 650 from STP and AOs from Sperry. The 650 run small in sizing and the AOs have some weird creasing on the side and a what looks like marks from staples.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Those came _directly_ from Sperry, right? They sound like store damages that I might expect to see in a low-tier off price shop. 

They ought to cover return shipping at least, but I'd expect them to make it right beyond that.


----------



## nlieb (Mar 20, 2012)

A bunch of shirts from tyrwhitt and sierra trading post, a pair of abalone and sterling silver cufflinks, many bowties, and, the star of the show, a Super 110s hickey freeman suit, two button, notch lapels, pretty conventional but for the price: $40 on ebay! Yeah for preowned! I'll post pictures and details (ie construction, fit) after it arrives and has been to the alterations tailor.

Sent from my DROID2 GLOBAL using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> Those came _directly_ from Sperry, right? They sound like store damages that I might expect to see in a low-tier off price shop.
> 
> They ought to cover return shipping at least, but I'd expect them to make it right beyond that.


I would hope so, but they have no actual exchange thing in place, so I have to return them and then place an order for new shoes... which means that, theoretically, I'd have to pay full price since I already used that one coupon code. Not happy about that, but here's hoping they make it right.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

No way. They should re-grant the discount in this circumstance.

I hate when a product you love is sold by a company with poor service. I've had the same experience with Seagate.

Get names! Tape calls! Good luck.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Some pocket squares for summer. From the Tie Bar. Very swiftly delivered to Europe with cheap shipping. Seersuckers, gingham, madras and silk:


Saw a strange bird today. Did not buy it. Still, strange:


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Taken Aback said:


> No way. They should re-grant the discount in this circumstance.
> 
> I hate when a product you love is sold by a company with poor service. I've had the same experience with Seagate.
> 
> Get names! Tape calls! Good luck.


I'll call them tomorrow, a business day, and report back.


----------



## Atterberg (Mar 11, 2012)

Bjorn said:


> Some pocket squares for summer. From the Tie Bar. Very swiftly delivered to Europe with cheap shipping. Seersuckers, gingham, madras and silk:


Oooh, pretty. Particularly the plaid. Would you be able to tell me what materials each of those are? I've been interested in tie bar pocket squares for a while but have been afraid to pull the trigger in case they don't have the texture/sheen I'm looking for.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

Atterberg said:


> Oooh, pretty. Particularly the plaid. Would you be able to tell me what materials each of those are? I've been interested in tie bar pocket squares for a while but have been afraid to pull the trigger in case they don't have the texture/sheen I'm looking for.


The stripes are seersucker, the check is cotton gingham, the plaid is madras and the blue with the gold pattern is silk. So three cotton and one silk. Amazing value, I thought. They have wool and linen squares as well. Having some different patterns and textures around is good. They seem well made as well.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

Bjorn, I'm going to have to be a little blunt with you about your choices: Why did you pass on the bird? Nobody makes that unique colour combination anymore and you could have at least flipped it on the Trad Thrift Exchange. Be a little more considerate next time, will ya?


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Yeah. I would have bought the bird.


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Trip English said:


> Yeah. I would have bought the bird.


I'd have given you the bird.

Wait, that didn't come out right...


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

ARE YOU CALLING ME A BIRD???


----------



## Topsider (Jul 9, 2005)

Trip English said:


> ARE YOU CALLING ME A BIRD???


The bird is the word.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

bjorn: Good bird! It's called a muscovy duck. We keep about a dozen to eat all of the fly larva that accumulates in horse manure between when it is ... created and when it is collected. They work great to keep down the bugs in the summer! Also, if you've eaten Peking Duck, you probably ate one. Alternatively called turkey ducks in Appalachia.


----------



## Bjorn (May 2, 2010)

I knew I should have gotten the bird


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Tilton said:


> bjorn: Good bird! It's called a muscovy duck. *We keep about a dozen to eat all of the fly larva that accumulates in horse manure* between when it is ... created and when it is collected. They work great to keep down the bugs in the summer! Also,* if you've eaten Peking Duck, you probably ate one*. Alternatively called turkey ducks in Appalachia.


If you wanted to put people off that particular dish, you've succeeded in spades.

Still, every time I think of duck Scrooge McDuck in his little spats comes to mind. Can't eat Uncle Scrooge; fly larva or not.


----------



## mhj (Oct 27, 2010)

I don't have much to add to the bird conversation but I picked up a nice BB must iron hairline stripe forward point collar shirt at Goodwill yesterday for $2.83.


----------



## Tilton (Nov 27, 2011)

Taken Aback said:


> If you wanted to put people off that particular dish, you've succeeded in spades.
> 
> Still, every time I think of duck Scrooge McDuck in his little spats comes to mind. Can't eat Uncle Scrooge; fly larva or not.


Meh. They can't survive on bugs, really. Their diet is 80% grain. I would guess that any raised in captivity for harvesting are fed corn and grain meal. The only ducks I eat are ducks I shoot, and then only migrating birds.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Finally pulled the trigger on some Sid Mashburn canvas trousers. I got a triplet of sport shirts and they exceeded expectations. I have very high hopes.


----------



## frosejr (Mar 27, 2010)

My second pair of Bills arrived today, khaki M1s. No need to post a pic, you know what they look like


----------



## Mississippi Mud (Oct 15, 2009)

Trip English said:


> Finally pulled the trigger on some Sid Mashburn canvas trousers. I got a triplet of sport shirts and they exceeded expectations. I have very high hopes.


Trip, do us the favor of a full review on those trousers when they are in the rotation.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

I intend to. I'm surprised how little mention there is of Sid around here. Most of the goods are made in the USA and he's not into the uber-slim thing. He does my Italio-Trad thing better than I do. Only makes sense that I give him some business. And he sells day-glo shorts. I will own those day-glo shorts.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

Definitely looking forward to the review, Trip. Also, I'd be interested in pictures of the shirts. I really like a few of his, but I have a feeling it's a no go with my long arms.


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

It's probably a no go with your body in general, Hook. 

I tend to avoid sport shirts because alpha sizing tends to have 34/35 sleeves and I'm a 33. Paying $25 to get shirt sleeves shortened chaps my ass so I don't even go there. Buy I found 2 mediums on eBay and sprang on them. The price was about $30 each so I figured I'd flip them if they didn't work. They both became my favorite shirts. They're pretty much 15.5x33 sport shirts. The body is a little short as well. Stays tucked in and does the Sid Slouch very nicely, but my BBs are the longest tails and even my RL custom fits are a little longer. 

They also fit more like the Borrelli shirts. There's some magic whereby a more generous cut, possibly due to the cut and quality of the fabric, hangs in just such a way that it appears more flattering and slimming. They're by no means a full cut, but as the website states: a man's shirt. 

I think that once I have everything in (I'm still waiting for another sport shirt and the pants I just ordered) and the pants tailored I'll work up a little Sid post for my blog and summarize it here. I know that not every trad can get behind a Borrelli shirt or a Cucinelli jacket, but you gotta love Sid. 

My wife even agreed that we'd fly down to Atlanta next spring so I could pick up some of his house label suits for my birthday. I'm stoked.


----------



## hookem12387 (Dec 29, 2009)

That's awesome. I agree re: the less slim shirts fitting slimmer. I think it's the way you're able to drape them over themselves at the waist, as opposed to tucking in tightly and having bits pop out here and there. I supposed you can always go StyleForum-tight and take care of it all together, but it seems like that would take away movement.


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

I've had shirts that fit so tight around my bum at the tails that they have a tendency to slide up during the day. Not good. RTW clothing, especially slim trousers, is pretty unkind to guys like me that actually have some junk in the trunk.

Same goes for my girlfriend, she can't wear a lot of things because they make everything for women with no butt or hips these days, especially in small sizes.


----------



## phippstx (Jul 7, 2009)

Great birthday so far: Received the Mithcell Leather shell money clip wallet I wanted:


And got a patchwork madras/seersucker reversible bow-tie from the Cordial Churchman.


----------



## CMDC (Jan 31, 2009)

^Nice. A Mitchell wallet is definitely something on my to do list. Being in Milwaukee helps, too. I like supporting the folks from the homeland.


----------



## AlanC (Oct 28, 2003)

This one has been on the wishlist for awhile. I consider it a lifetime purchase.










It's so shiny had a really hard time getting a decent picture:










With my vintage engine turned buckle:


----------



## Trip English (Dec 22, 2008)

Beautiful, Alan.


----------



## Taken Aback (Aug 3, 2009)

Couldn't help myself.


----------



## mcarthur (Jul 18, 2005)

AlanC said:


> This one has been on the wishlist for awhile. I consider it a lifetime purchase.
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/m2WTrl.jpg[
> 
> ...


nephew,
enjoy wearing


----------



## Jovan (Mar 7, 2006)

AlanC: An ultimate in Trad-ly indulgences. I'm envious.

Taken Aback: Where are those from? I'm thinking of getting dirty bucks, since white are just a little too much for me.

Just scored two pairs of L.L.Bean flannel trousers at Goodwill yesterday, one mid grey and one olive. I liked them so much I ended up wearing the olive to the _Mad Men_ costume party. I think these may be the storied Town & Field Pants.


----------

